# و أذا كان عاجبكم !



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*و أذا كان عاجبكم !

عزيزى القارئ .. سوف اُحدثك عن نوعيه غريبه من بنات حواء 

فرجاء لا تستعجب ولا تستنكر ولا تنفى ولا تعترض الا فى نهايه الموضوع ..

فهده النوعيه وكما أحب أن اسميها : قـاتلة المشاعر .. فهمى قاتله بكل ما تحمله الجمله من معان

.. سوف أحوال أستخراج مع أعرفه وما لمسته عن هذه النوعيه من خلال تجاربى ..

لعلى أعرف !

أنت بالنسبه ليها تمثال فى باترينه بجانب مجموعه من التماثيل اقرانك وربما يكون قرين واحد .. أعنى تمثال واحد

فهى تسحرك بجمالها وتجذبك بأنوثتها وتستميلك برقتها .. فلا تشعُر بنفسك الا وانت غارق فى حبها حتى النخاع ! 

ولكن مهلا .. أنها لا تحبك !!!

ايوة بالبلدى بقى يا معلم  هى علقتك وأديتك بعض الامل 

وتعطى غيرك وتعطى غيركم وهى وشطارتها بقى  فى جذب أكبر عدد من المعجبين

وتختار فى الاخر من الباترينه اللى عجبها !

طب والباقى ؟؟

فليذهبوا هم ومشاعرهم الى الجحيم

صدقنى عزيزى القارئ : قرأت هذا الكلام فى كتب وقصص ولكنى كنت اقول دائما دة كلام كتب :d

ولــــكنى اصتدمتُ بالواقع وتفاجئتُ بالحقائق وانا أعيشها .. و أكاد لا أصدق .. أننى حتى الان لا اُصدق .. هل تصدق ؟

فهذه هى طريقه تفكير هذه النوعيه (القاتله) من بنات حواء

لا أُعمم ولا أعفى الجميع ..

فهن وكما أتضح لى فيما بعد موجودات بكثرة حولنا .. يراقبن الجميع ومن يقع عليه الاختيار .. يبقى ربنا معاه بقى هههههه

فأنت مسكين > أحببتها وحدها ولكنها جذبتك فقط انت وغيرك حتى تختار فى النهايه 
والمشكله انك لا تعرف بموضوع المقارنه هذا فى وقته وربما بعد ذلك لا تعرف ايضا ( وده احسنلك صدقنى)

فتخيل معى انك رُفضت بسبب فرق مادى او اجتماعى و فضلت عليك شخص أخر
فما هو أحساسك وقتها ؟
ايه احساسك وانت فاكرها بتحبك زى ما انت بتحبها وتكتشف ان تفكيرها مادى من الاول وانت فى مقارنه كبيره ومستنى دورك فى الرفض او القبول !!!

بكل بساطه كدة بعد ما انت تتعلق (وعلى اساس تجاوب منها طبعا) تقولك شكرا انت متنفعش فى غيرك احسن!!

ناس كتير مش هتصدق بوجود النوعيه دى حوالينا وانا نفسي كنت فاكر كدة بس صدقونى فى كتير بس مش باينين 

وفى بنات بتطور الفكره شويه : تتخطب لاول واحد مناسب وفى نفس الوقت تدور على اللى فى خيالها !!! طيب واللى حبك دة ايه مصير مشاعره  وأحساسه ؟؟

ياريت أى وحد بيحب يكون بيحب على أساس مش مجرد تخمينات وتلميحات من الطرف التانى .. علشان انت اللى هتتصدم فى الاخر وتتجرح لانك مضمنتش وضعك 

زى البنت اللى تحبها وهى تديك أمل وتسيبك تتعلق ولو لقيت حد احسن منك تقولك وهى فى شده الاستغراب : انت ازاى تفكر كدة احنا اخوات وانا عمرى ما شوفتك غير اخ !!!!

ولو حضرتك مركزتش معاها وهى ظبطت امورها عليك تقولك  وهى مستغربه بردو : انت بتلعب بيا وأدتنى امل وفى الاخر تقولى اخوات .. انت مش بتحس ؟

انا متخيل رد من النوعيه دى بيقول : وأذا كان عاجبكم  !!​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

مش هقولك مفيش بنات بتعمل كده
لا في
بس لو فكرت بنسبة كام
وشوفت نسبة الولاد اللي بتعمل كده
هتلاقي نسبة الولاد اضعاف واضعاف نسبة البنات​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جامد جدا يا مارسلينو 
يستحق اجمد تقييييييييييم ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع حلوووو
بس مش كل البنات كده
فى بنات ملايكه ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

موضوع مهم وبيحصل

لكن فعلا مش كل البنات كده ممكن يحصل في حالة عدم التوافق او مشاكل تجبرهم علي البعد لكن مش حاله مزاجية عندها يعني ههههههه والا تبقي فعلا بتتسلي بمشاعر الاخرين وده مش صح

وحاسه انكم ملايكه صح هههههههه مش بتعملوا اي حاجه​


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2011)

بس برضو متنكرش انى فى شباب كده


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2011)

عاجبنا با عم


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع راااااااائع يا مارسيلينو 
بس اكيييييييييد في نسبة كبيرة من الشباب بيعملوا هيك 
يعني مش كل الشباب ملائكة :smile02​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*احلى حاجة يا مارس انك تكون بارد 
يعني تتشقلب قدامك وانت تفضل هادي اوي ومطنش اوي
ساعتها هي هتبتدي تحاول تفك لغزك
ولما تسأل او تعلق
تقولها انت : اذا كان عاجبك 


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*مش بنات بس اكيد في ولاد كمان
ومش حكايه نسب مين اكتر من مين
تسلم ايديك يا مارو

​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*والله يا مارس 
لو كللللللل البنات كده كان جميل اووي
عارف ليه
لان اغلبيه الشباب كده 
فزعلان ليه لما في نوع بيعمل كده
انا بحب البنت اللي توري الولد العين الحمرا والخضرا والصفرا بسسسسسسس للي يستاهلو بسسس
انا بقول توريه العين الحمرا في حدود انها تحافظ ع نفسها 
عارف البنت مهما عملت زي ما قولت تبقى في الاخر بنت
 والشاب ده من بكره يروح يدورلو ع واحده تاني
ويقول في احلى منها 
بس البنت لما يحصل ده من الشاب للاسف بغابئها 
بدمر نفسها وبتبقى وفيه ليه حتى لو دمرها

بجد احلى تحيه لاي بنت خلت اي ولد عبره لغيرو

البنت مهما بقت وحشه وبتخربش الا من اللي
 شافتو من الجنس اللي مش لطيف خاالص
مستحيل اي بنت تلاقي واحد يحبها ويحطها جوه عنيو 
ويحتويها ويحسسها بالامان تعمل معاه العكس
لان في الاخر هي بنتت

موضوع جميل وواقعي بس في اقليه منهم
ميرسي ليكي 
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*وانت حاطط نقرك ليه من نقر البنااااااااااااات*
*يا بني ده لو اتجمعو عليك يقطعوك احم احم هههههه*
*مش كله كده يا ميلو بجد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههه سورى يعنى العيب على المقطف اللى بيحبها 
*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*متفقه معاك 
ان فعلا ف بنات كده
بس مش كل البنات كده
وبعدين بقى الاولاد بيعملوا اكتر من كده
اغلبيتهم مش كلهم
ميرسى كتيرررررررررر ع الموضوع
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*اللى معاه فلوس محيراه يحنى ديل جحشه 
واللى عنده مشاعر  وعامل فيها سوما العاشق  حساس الجيل هو اللى ممكن يقع فى النوعيه دى من البنات 
لانه مش بيبص للبت دى عبارة عن ايه 
هو بيبص انه يحطها جنب اخواتها فى الفاترينة 
وبالتالى بيقع فى اللى تحطه فى الفاترينة هو كمان
بس القفص ساعتها ممكن يكون حبها فعلا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*يا جدعان اللى يبعتلى تقييم يقول هو مين علشان مظلمش حد 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههه سورى يعنى العيب على المقطف اللى بيحبها *


* ههههههههههههههههههههه الله علي تعليقك*​


----------



## sparrow (27 فبراير 2011)

*ايه الحكايه 
مينا بيقول مقطف
وجورج بيقول قفص 

مالكم بس زعلانين ليه 
كدة زعلتهم يا مارو *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههه سورى يعنى العيب على المقطف اللى بيحبها
> *




الله ينووووووووووووووووووووور عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *يا جدعان اللى يبعتلى تقييم يقول هو مين علشان مظلمش حد
> *​



*انا اللي بعت
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اللى معاه فلوس محيراه يحنى ديل جحشه
> واللى عنده مشاعر  وعامل فيها سوما العاشق  حساس الجيل هو اللى ممكن يقع فى النوعيه دى من البنات
> لانه مش بيبص للبت دى عبارة عن ايه
> هو بيبص انه يحطها جنب اخواتها فى الفاترينة
> ...




هههههههههههههld:


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ايه الحكايه
> مينا بيقول مقطف
> وجورج بيقول قفص
> 
> ...


*احم احم 
بعيدا عن الغرور 
لا عاش ولا كان اللى يزعلنا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا اللي بعت
> *


*ربنا يخليكى ليا وتبعتى تقييمات كمان وكمان 
متنسنيش فى التقييمات الله يباركلك 
كل شوية كدة صباح الخير يا جوجو تقييم 
تصبح على خير يا جوجو تقييم 
يرضيكى محدش يقيمنى غيرك 

مين اللى بعت التقييم التانى يابنى ادمين 
هو انا هقعد الف ورا التقييمات 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*احم احم 
استمروا يا بنات :gun:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههههههه الله علي تعليقك*​



*هههههههههه اى خدعه يا روكا*


sparrow قال:


> *ايه الحكايه
> مينا بيقول مقطف
> وجورج بيقول قفص
> 
> ...



*وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله:smile01*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الله ينووووووووووووووووووووور عليك



*وعليييييييييييييييك*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههld:


*أأمر يا عسل ؟ 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *احلى حاجة يا مارس انك تكون بارد
> يعني تتشقلب قدامك وانت تفضل هادي اوي ومطنش اوي
> ساعتها هي هتبتدي تحاول تفك لغزك
> ولما تسأل او تعلق
> ...



*هو ده التعامل بالذكاء وجنبيه الغرور 
وده طبعا طبع الاغلبيه
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *مين اللى بعت التقييم التانى يابنى ادمين
> هو انا هقعد الف ورا التقييمات
> *​



*أناااااااااااااااااااا :t17:​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *احم احم
> استمروا يا بنات :gun:​*


*يستمروا فى ايه بالظبط ؟
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

> *وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله*:smile01


*لييييييييييه يا وديييييييييييييييييييييع هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو ده التعامل بالذكاء وجنبيه الغرور
> وده طبعا طبع الاغلبيه
> *




ياريت يا اختي يكون طبع الأغلببية
كانوا رفعوا راسنا

الكل دلوقتي مقضيها يا قمر وياعسل وياقلبي

يسمع من بؤك ربناااااا :t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا وتبعتى تقييمات كمان وكمان *
> *متنسنيش فى التقييمات الله يباركلك *
> *كل شوية كدة صباح الخير يا جوجو تقييم *
> *تصبح على خير يا جوجو تقييم *
> ...


*بطل دووووووووووووووووشة يا جوجو:94:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله:smile01*

*يا كسوفكو يا رجاله يا اللي مبقتوش مش رجاله
وده امتى لمااااااااااا اتحطيتو في الفترينا
اكييييد قبليها كانو رجاله بس معرفش حصل ايه ومبقوش رجاله
يلا ع كده كلهم هيتحطو الا من رحم ربي
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *يستمروا فى ايه بالظبط ؟
> *​



*دي حاجة سر بين البنات :smil12:​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أناااااااااااااااااااا :t17:​*


*تعيشيلى ياروزايتى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله:smile01*
> 
> *يا كسوفكو يا رجاله يا اللي مبقتوش مش رجاله*
> *وده امتى لمااااااااااا اتحطيتو في الفترينا*
> ...


* وسمعينا اغنية يا عيني يا عيني يا عيني علي الرجالة:smil15:*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *دي حاجة سر بين البنات :smil12:​*


*امممم وماله 
الرجالة برضه من حقهم يعرفوا 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله:smile01*
> 
> *يا كسوفكو يا رجاله يا اللي مبقتوش مش رجاله
> وده امتى لمااااااااااا اتحطيتو في الفترينا
> ...



*كل واحد وامكانياته بقى هههههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*هو فى ايه ؟

موضوعى دة ولا انا جيت غلط
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *امممم وماله
> الرجالة برضه من حقهم يعرفوا
> *​



*لالالالا
خليها بنفس الرجالة :hlp:​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطل دووووووووووووووووشة يا جوجو:94:*​


حااااااااااضر يا فندم 
سيادتك تأمرى 
يا سلام
هو احنا عندنا كام روكا
هى واحدة مش عارف جاية تعمل ايه هنا
انجرى يابت اعمليلى شاى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * وسمعينا اغنية يا عيني يا عيني يا عيني علي الرجالة:smil15:*​



*يا عيني يا عيني كلهم هيتحطو جوه الفترينا*30:


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو فى ايه ؟
> 
> موضوعى دة ولا انا جيت غلط
> *​



*خد شمالك بعدين يمينك و بتوصل للموضوع الصح :t31:​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو فى ايه ؟
> 
> موضوعى دة ولا انا جيت غلط
> *​


*لا تم احتلاله 
اتكل على الله افتح موضوع غيره 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو فى ايه ؟*​
> 
> *موضوعى دة ولا انا جيت غلط*​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*اه موضوعك يا ميلو*
*بس انت كنت في صفحتين فاتو باين:gy0000:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو فى ايه ؟
> 
> موضوعى دة ولا انا جيت غلط
> *​




ياعيني الواد اتصدم

برة يا جماعه :t26:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> حااااااااااضر يا فندم
> سيادتك تأمرى
> يا سلام
> هو احنا عندنا كام روكا
> ...


* شاطر يا جوجو*
*اكيد أمر:t30:*
*هي واحدة يا بني30:*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*الموضوع ده قبل 25 يناير دلوقتي انت اللي تعملي شاي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا عيني يا عيني كلهم هيتحطو جوه الفترينا*30:


* لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياعيني الواد اتصدم
> 
> برة يا جماعه :t26:


* لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا مبسوطة هنا:yahoo:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*المشكله ان الشباب الحلوين فهموا الموضوع غلط وأدو فرصه للبنات الحلوين بردو

 يمسكوا غلطات وكلام :t26:*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * شاطر يا جوجو*
> *اكيد أمر:t30:*
> *هي واحدة يا بني30:*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *الموضوع ده قبل 25 يناير دلوقتي انت اللي تعملي شاي:t30:*​


*مين 
ايه فين
اه سكر زيادة 
3 ملاعق 
شاى تقيل 
هاتيهولى فى اوضتى 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *المشكله ان الشباب الحلوين فهموا الموضوع غلط وأدو فرصه للبنات الحلوين بردو
> 
> يمسكوا غلطات وكلام :t26:*​



*اوعى يكون قصدك عليا فى الشباب الحلوين
انت عارف انا بتضايق بسرعه:smil8:
وبعدين اعصابك يا بوب معندناش غير مارس واحد ولو راح مش عارف بقى هنحول على ابريل على طول ولا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اوعى يكون قصدك عليا فى الشباب الحلوين
> انت عارف انا بتضايق بسرعه:smil8:
> وبعدين اعصابك يا بوب معندناش غير مارس واحد ولو راح مش عارف بقى هنحول على ابريل على طول ولا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*



*متقلقش يا مينا 
قصدو عليا
اصل انا حلو :smile01*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *متقلقش يا مينا
> قصدو عليا
> اصل انا حلو :smile01*


*الحلو بعد الكشرى يعم الحج
واحد كشرى معاك بقى (من ابو طارق والنبى) عشان مارسيلينو هيضربنا بال ار بى جى بسبب موضووعه*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *احلى حاجة يا مارس انك تكون بارد
> يعني تتشقلب قدامك وانت تفضل هادي اوي ومطنش اوي
> ساعتها هي هتبتدي تحاول تفك لغزك
> ولما تسأل او تعلق
> ...



*انا مضطر اتخطى الردود السابقه بس اكيد هرد عليها*

*بس هحاول ارد على اول رد طازه بسرعه لان التصفح عندى بطئ ويشل*

*يا حبيب قلبى الواحد يبقى بارد الكلام دة لو مش بيحب*

*لكن لو اتنيل و وقع فى حبها يجيب برود من فين ؟*

*وهى اصلا هتبقى اختارك غيرك يعنى لو انت عملت عم التقيل ولا هتعبرك ههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *المشكله ان الشباب الحلوين فهموا الموضوع غلط وأدو فرصه للبنات الحلوين بردو
> 
> يمسكوا غلطات وكلام :t26:*​


*هى مش حرب 
يمسكوا غلطات ويمسكوا قنابل 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *هى مش حرب
> يمسكوا غلطات ويمسكوا قنابل
> *​


*
المهم 
اتفاجئ  بردودكو
خيبتو املو فيكو ولولا ان التصفح بطيئ  عندو كانت هتبقى حرب اهليه
يعني بينكو بسسس
واحنا نتفرج ونشجع ونحصي عد الضحايا
*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش بنات بس اكيد في ولاد كمان
> ومش حكايه نسب مين اكتر من مين
> تسلم ايديك يا مارو
> 
> ​*



*لا حكايه نسب يا مايكل 

وانا هدفى فى الموضوع انى اقول ان نسبه البنات زادت اوى
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> المهم
> اتفاجئ  بردودكو
> خيبتو املو فيكو ولولا ان التصفح بطيئ  عندو كانت هتبقى حرب اهليه
> ...


*شجعى طيب وعدى معانا 
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *والله يا مارس
> لو كللللللل البنات كده كان جميل اووي
> عارف ليه
> لان اغلبيه الشباب كده
> ...



*بصى يا حاجه حسيت انى فى كلاكيع فى كلامك وعُقد مش عارف دة صح ولا ايه*

*مطلوب طبعا البنت تحافظ على كرامتها وشخصيتها بس مش معقول ابدا انها تجمع مجموعه شباب حواليها وتعطى الامل للجميع علشان الهانم تختار واحد والباقى يولعوا فى نفسهم .. دى عين حمرا ؟ ولا دة اسمه مافيش دم ولا احساس*

*ما تتخيلى نفسك فى الموقف مع العلم ان معروف  اى بنت مش بتحب تدخل فى مقارنه مع بنت تانى حتى لو البنت التانيه دى جربانه .. لكن المبدأ ثابت*

*تخيلى بتحبيه وجه قالك مع السلامه انا هاخد دى  !!*

*ايه رايك ؟ دة كده كان بيحبك بجد ؟ ولا كان مالى الفراغ بتاعه بأى واحده لحد ما يلاقى اللى على مزاجه !!*

*ولا عين حمرا ولا عين زرقه بقى ده واحد ادااكى امل وحسسك بحبه وفى الاخر تكتشفى انك ضمن مجموعه كبيره وهو هيختار والباقى مع السلامه *

*مش عارف حاسس انكم فهمتوا الموضوع غلط :thnk0001:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت حاطط نقرك ليه من نقر البنااااااااااااات*
> *يا بني ده لو اتجمعو عليك يقطعوك احم احم هههههه*
> *مش كله كده يا ميلو بجد*​



*مش هيلاقوا حاجه يقطعوها يا عنيا :gun:

مش كله كدة : ده رد متوقع اكيد من بنت :giveup:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه واد يا مارسلينو

مش رديت عليا ليه يا واد

واااااااااااااااااااااء هغرق الموضوع دموع دموع زي حماده هلال هههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههه سورى يعنى العيب على المقطف اللى بيحبها
> *



*هو اكيد مقطف وقفــــص وشــــــــــــوال كمان لو كان ناوى يلعب بيها او يتسلى لوقت معين

لكن لو كان حبها بجد وعايزها ايه اللى مقطفه بقى ؟ 

ولا هو بقى مجرد وحش وقفص ومش بيفهم علشان هى طلعت وحشه وهو مخدش باله 

خلاص كل ما نعرف بنت نفتح دماغها وقلبها ونتأكد انها كويسه علشان

متستقفصناش !!*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *المشكله ان الشباب الحلوين فهموا الموضوع غلط وأدو فرصه للبنات الحلوين بردو*​
> 
> *يمسكوا غلطات وكلام :t26:*​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *مين *
> *ايه فين*
> *اه سكر زيادة *
> *3 ملاعق *
> ...


* عند امه يا ادهم:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اوعى يكون قصدك عليا فى الشباب الحلوين*
> *انت عارف انا بتضايق بسرعه:smil8:*
> *وبعدين اعصابك يا بوب معندناش غير مارس واحد ولو راح مش عارف بقى هنحول على ابريل على طول ولا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*


* 30:30:30:30:ماحنا مش عايزين ندخل علي حد غريب:t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *متفقه معاك
> ان فعلا ف بنات كده
> بس مش كل البنات كده
> وبعدين بقى الاولاد بيعملوا اكتر من كده
> ...



*رد متوقع أخر

مش كله  

نسبه البنات اكتر 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش هيلاقوا حاجه يقطعوها يا عنيا :gun:*​
> *مش كله كدة : ده رد متوقع اكيد من بنت :giveup:*​


* هههههههههههه*
*انا بتكلم عن نفسي يا عم الحج:2:*​


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2011)

*مشكلة البنات انك لو حبيتها قوى قوى قوى
تتخنق منك
ام لو حسستها على طول الخط انك لسة بتفكر انك تحبها ولا لا
حتى لو كنت بتحبها قوى قوى قوى متبينش قوى قوى قوى
علشان متمسكش هى اللجام
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهمت حاجة*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * عند امه يا ادهم:nunu0000:*​


*لا انا مشيت من عند ام ادهم 
هاتيهولى على ام فؤاد
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اللى معاه فلوس محيراه يحنى ديل جحشه
> واللى عنده مشاعر  وعامل فيها سوما العاشق  حساس الجيل هو اللى ممكن يقع فى النوعيه دى من البنات
> لانه مش بيبص للبت دى عبارة عن ايه
> هو بيبص انه يحطها جنب اخواتها فى الفاترينة
> ...



*لا ياعم انت واحد محترم ودى اول واحده تشوفها فى حياتك وعجبتك مواصفاتها وحبيتها وهى اتصرفت كدة !

بدون اى غلطه منك او سؤ تصرف او سؤ اخلاق 

ومعندكش باترينه  
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا ياعم انت واحد محترم ودى اول واحده تشوفها فى حياتك وعجبتك مواصفاتها وحبيتها وهى اتصرفت كدة !
> 
> بدون اى غلطه منك او سؤ تصرف او سؤ اخلاق
> 
> ...


*طيب والمطلوب 
متقوليش واحد كشرى من عند ابو طارق 
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياريت يا اختي يكون طبع الأغلببية
> كانوا رفعوا راسنا
> 
> الكل دلوقتي مقضيها يا قمر وياعسل وياقلبي
> ...



*عندك حق الواد التقيل مات فى الحرب :smile01
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وهنزعل ليه احنا زعلانين على الرجاله اللى بقيت مش رجاله:smile01*
> 
> *يا كسوفكو يا رجاله يا اللي مبقتوش مش رجاله
> وده امتى لمااااااااااا اتحطيتو في الفترينا
> ...




*والله عندك حق تقولى كدة بعد الردود العجيبه اللى اتقالت :new2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه واد يا مارسلينو
> 
> مش رديت عليا ليه يا واد
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااااء هغرق الموضوع دموع دموع زي حماده هلال هههههههههه​




*طب يلا العبى بعيييد :ranting:
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اوعى يكون قصدك عليا فى الشباب الحلوين
> انت عارف انا بتضايق بسرعه:smil8:
> وبعدين اعصابك يا بوب معندناش غير مارس واحد ولو راح مش عارف بقى هنحول على ابريل على طول ولا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *متقلقش يا مينا
> قصدو عليا
> اصل انا حلو :smile01*




*لا انتو شبااااااب حادقه leasantr
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * هههههههههههه*
> *انا بتكلم عن نفسي يا عم الحج:2:*​



:boxing::boxing::boxing:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بصى يا حاجه حسيت انى فى كلاكيع فى كلامك وعُقد مش عارف دة صح ولا ايه*
> 
> *مطلوب طبعا البنت تحافظ على كرامتها وشخصيتها بس مش معقول ابدا انها تجمع مجموعه شباب حواليها وتعطى الامل للجميع علشان الهانم تختار واحد والباقى يولعوا فى نفسهم .. دى عين حمرا ؟ ولا دة اسمه مافيش دم ولا احساس*
> 
> ...



*هو انا يا مارس اتكلمت عن اللي بيحب بجد 
مش انا قولت مستحيل اي بنت تلاقي واحد بيحبها ويحسسها بامان تعمل عكس اللي انت بتقولو ده
انا بقول ع الصنف اللي بيلعب لو وقع في ايد البنت دي يبقى يستاااااااااهل وفوقيها تعظيم سلام للبنت دي
وبعدين البت بقت بتخربش اوي كده ليه مش من اللي بتلاقيه لما بتحب بجد وبتوفي 
من ناحية الكرامه وشخصيتها انا قولت تحافظ ع نفسها
زي ما قال جون او جوجو مش عارفه اسمو
ان الولد بيحس انو عنتر زمانو وحسيس اوي وعايز يحط هو بقى في الفترينا
بس هنا هو اللي بيتحط 
فيستااااااااااااااااهل
انا مقولتش برضو ان البنت تجمع شباب حواليها و و و و 
لاء لو هو جه ف طريقها فيستااااااااااهل ويبقى عبره لغيرو
وبرضو حتى لو بيحب معلش هنا في تار في ردي
وحصلو كده فبرضو تعظيم سلام للبت دي *


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *مشكلة البنات انك لو حبيتها قوى قوى قوى
> تتخنق منك
> ام لو حسستها على طول الخط انك لسة بتفكر انك تحبها ولا لا
> حتى لو كنت بتحبها قوى قوى قوى متبينش قوى قوى قوى
> ...




*يا دماغك العاليه ههههههههه

لا بس كلام مظبوط يا ريس
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب يلا العبى بعيييد :ranting:
> *​



هههههههه حاتر بس مش تزق كده هقع هههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *مشكلة البنات انك لو حبيتها قوى قوى قوى
> تتخنق منك
> ام لو حسستها على طول الخط انك لسة بتفكر انك تحبها ولا لا
> حتى لو كنت بتحبها قوى قوى قوى متبينش قوى قوى قوى
> ...



*افكار الرجل الشرقي اهي
وخصوصا جملة متمسكش هي اللجام دي
كده ولا اتنين هيعرفو يتهنو وحبهم يديم للاخر*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *طيب والمطلوب
> متقوليش واحد كشرى من عند ابو طارق
> *​



* لا شاى سكر خفييييييييييييف 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*الخفيف للخفيف يا اخ 
*​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2011)

*الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زي الفل 
احسنت قولا و كتابتا و اكيد ربنا حيعوضك هههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *الخفيف للخفيف يا اخ
> *​



*طب كويس انك عارف:spor2:
*​


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *افكار الرجل الشرقي اهي
> وخصوصا جملة متمسكش هي اللجام دي
> كده ولا اتنين هيعرفو يتهنو وحبهم يديم للاخر*


*وانا قلتلك انى بتكلم من فرنسا
هههههههههههههههه
مش عارفين نرضيكو ازاى لو لقيتو الراجل موافق على طول الخط تقولو معندهوش شخصية
لو اتحكم واتامر تقولو ديكتاتور مبيحبش المشاركة
نعمل اية
سونى من قلب مصر
شكرا
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *وانا قلتلك انى بتكلم من فرنسا
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفين نرضيكو ازاى لو لقيتو الراجل موافق على طول الخط تقولو معندهوش شخصية
> لو اتحكم واتامر تقولو ديكتاتور مبيحبش المشاركة
> ...



*اتشرفنا يا سوني من مصر
والله لو اتامر واتحكم  من غير انانيه يبقى اهلا باوامرو 
بس في حدود انو يحترم شخصيتها
مهو بتقول يا ابيض يا اسووووووود
في الوان تانيه تنفع وجميله اوي :t9:
من غير لغي الشخصيه ولا السيطره وفرض الاوامر
شكرا يا سوني من مصر*


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش هقولك مفيش بنات بتعمل كده
> لا في
> بس لو فكرت بنسبة كام
> وشوفت نسبة الولاد اللي بتعمل كده
> هتلاقي نسبة الولاد اضعاف واضعاف نسبة البنات​




*هى نسب متفاوته بس بردو نسبه البنات اعلى
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا مارسلينو
> يستحق اجمد تقييييييييييم ​




*ثاااااانكس كوكو ربنا يخليك
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> موضوع حلوووو
> بس مش كل البنات كده
> فى بنات ملايكه ​



*ههههههه الملايكه فى الجنه ياختى
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع مهم وبيحصل
> 
> ...



*ممكن اول جزء من كلامك يكون مبرر

واحنا ملايكه طبعا عند شك :cry2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بس برضو متنكرش انى فى شباب كده




*فى طبعا بس مين نسبته اكتر ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> عاجبنا با عم




*ايه اللى عاجبك دة ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع يا مارسيلينو
> بس اكيييييييييد في نسبة كبيرة من الشباب بيعملوا هيك
> يعني مش كل الشباب ملائكة :smile02​*




*لالالالا ملالايكه :a82:
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زي الفل
> احسنت قولا و كتابتا و اكيد ربنا حيعوضك هههههههههههه*




*هههههههه حبيب قلبى يا ابو نسمه
*​


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه حبيب قلبى يا ابو نسمه
> *​


*هههههههههههههه بيس يا برنجي*


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*هى مش غلطانة هى اساسا كدة*
*اللى هيضرب نفسه بالجزمة هو الواد المسكين اللى ادلق ده (طبعا قليل الخبرة و الا مكنش هيقع الوقعة دى)*
*بس هيقوى و هياخد خبرة تخليه ياخد بعد كدة ست ستها*
*و هى غالبا هتاخد واحد من نوعها يبقى واخدها على انها ثفقة مربحة و شروة حلوة و اللى عملتوا كله هيطلع على دماغها بأذن الله و سيبنى بقا علشان انا اتنرفزت دلوقت هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هى مش غلطانة هى اساسا كدة*
> *اللى هيضرب نفسه بالجزمة هو الواد المسكين اللى ادلق ده (طبعا قليل الخبرة و الا مكنش هيقع الوقعة دى)*
> *بس هيقوى و هياخد خبرة تخليه ياخد بعد كدة ست ستها*
> *و هى غالبا هتاخد واحد من نوعها يبقى واخدها على انها ثفقة مربحة و شروة حلوة و اللى عملتوا كله هيطلع على دماغها بأذن الله و سيبنى بقا علشان انا اتنرفزت دلوقت هههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اسم الله علي نرفزتك يا خويا طب حاسب يطقلك عر ولا حاجة:new2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ممكن اول جزء من كلامك يكون مبرر*
> 
> *واحنا ملايكه طبعا عند شك :cry2:*


 

ههههههههه اه طبعا عندي

انتم ملايكه انتم

اووووووووووووووف ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا حكايه نسب يا مايكل
> 
> وانا هدفى فى الموضوع انى اقول ان نسبه البنات زادت اوى
> *​




*ربنا يزيد ويبارك ياعم الحج​*


----------

